# Etsy & PayPal costs calculator



## cthylla

This looks like the new version:

Link deleted


----------



## Tabitha

Thank you!


----------



## craftybase

Here are a couple of alternative Etsy pricing calculators that I've built - they should work nicely on mobiles too!

Etsy and Paypal Fee Calculator - Quickly calculate your profit margin including Etsy and Paypal fees.

Etsy Pricing Calculator - Quickly calculate how much you should charge for your Etsy products.

Hope this helps! If anyone has any suggestions on how to these even better please let me know! :smile:

- Nicole


----------



## SugarandOats

Virus!!!! Don't click on that link^^^^

sugar & oats


----------



## craftybase

Hi SugarandOats - do you mean the Rolbe link at the top or our (Craftybase's) link? If you think it is our link, I can assure you that we have full virus scanning and run all the latest patches on our software. We would never allow a situation where our pages were spreading viruses.

It might be a configuration issue on your side that could be causing you to see error messages perhaps? I'd be happy to help you troubleshoot any issues you had when attempting to access our calculators and see if we can solve this for you. Let me know what error messages or alerts you saw when you tried to load our calculator page and I'll see if I can offer some suggestions on how to fix.

It would be a shame for this message to steer others from using our calculators due to this message as we have spent a lot of time and energy in creating something we think is really useful to others, so it would be great to get this sorted out for you so you don't have any problems in the future.

If you have any questions please feel free to contact me 

Kind regards,

Nicole
Craftybase


----------



## grayceworks

Yes, the very old link - rolbe - in the original post leads to a hijack page. BUT the Craftybase links work and seem very useful! 



craftybase said:


> Hi SugarandOats - do you mean the Rolbe link at the top or our (Craftybase's) link?
> ....
> 
> It would be a shame for this message to steer others from using our calculators due to this message as we have spent a lot of time and energy in creating something we think is really useful to others, so it would be great to get this sorted out for you so you don't have any problems in the future.
> 
> If you have any questions please feel free to contact me
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Nicole
> Craftybase





Sent from my ME301T using Tapatalk


----------

